# Recommended 1st Mods



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

We haven't even bought or received our 28rsds yet (this weekend), but I'm already scouting out the first few "mods".

My question is...What are a some of the first essential mods you recommend and just as important, why & how much $$?

Maxx Air vents? (don't know what these are)
Flushie King? (don't know about this one either)
Power Jack?
Memory foam?

Sorry for the basic question....just starting out.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, you have the basic 4 covered, for more see my gallery









John


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I would suggest that you only do mods that you think you want or need and not do them because others have. You'll know what those things are after you have camped a few times and start getting your camp set up the way you want it. Then you'll find you need access to storage and/or you'll want things stored in certain ways. You'll want to level and set up your rig the way you want it setup. You'll make your mods based on those things. Check the mod posts to find if others have already done them and get ideas on how to do it.

Just have fun doing it and when you do make inventive mods, please share them so we can all see.

Enjoy,
John


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

1. Foam topper for the matress
2. Bike Rack receiver hitch
3. A clear elbow for the waste water outlet so you can "see" when the black tank is properly rinsed.
4. Accordian style shower door (in light of recent posts, this is DEFINITELY on my short list)

Congrats on your new OB! You're gonna love it!

Sidewinder


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

First -- Power Jack

Second -- Power Jack

Three - Tornado

Four - AeroFlo vents

Five - Power Jack


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on youtr trailer

Maxx Air Vent - These are covers that go over your factory vents. Maxx Air's allow you to keep your vents open even if it is raining. They are inexpensive and easy to install - great choice.

Quickie Flush - This keeps your black tank from plugging up and keeps things clean. It is a water nozzle that is installed in your black tank. While dumping you hook up water and the inside of your tank gets washed. Must have mod in my books

Power Jack - This replace the manual crank in the front of your trailer. It allows you to raise and lower your trailer with a push of a button. This is about $250-$300. I wish I would have made this apart of my orginal deal

Memory Foam Topper - This is a topper pad for your bed. Basically turns your bed into a pillow top for comfy sleeps. Costco & Sam's clubs carry this. Great addition

Happy modding

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

RV parts outlet has the Barker 3000lb electric jack on sale for 189. I just ordered mine today


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

I would suggest Bed rails for the top bunks if your going to have kids sleeping on top bunks. My son fell off at about 4:30am in Yellowstone and fractured his arm, not something you want to happen... 
Rob


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

First mods here were to replace the fire extinguisher with ABC one, check to see what you have. Replaced mini blinds in queen slide with curtains. Couldn't stand the crinkle, crinkle in the night.







Today felt ambitious, so added co detector, and towel hangers on the outside of the bathroom door. Also checked smoke detector, need new battery.

That is my short list.









Rita


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

He said BASIC mods! Not mods that require dropping the underbelly, welding on a hitch, or replacing a perfectly good manual jack. You advanced modification masters are in a league of your own.

TRUE Basic Mods:

1. Trim the blinds around the window crank knobs.
2. Shower door install
3. Hooks near the door to hold keys
4. Leveling bubbles on the hitch
5. Outbackers.com vinyl stickers
6. Chrome beauty rings on the wheels
7. Remove flow restrictors from faucets and shower head

Now those are basic mods.

Randy


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Howdy - I'm in the same boat, taking delivery on Saturday. From reading alot of the old threads, it looks like the Tornado flush:
http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...D=4969&src=SRQB
...should be the 1st mod, before you use your black tank (heh). It seems like some people do the gray tank, too, which sounds like a good idea to me - don't want any potential smells growing in there, either.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> 7. Remove flow restrictors from faucets and shower head
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]88770[/snapback]​


How do you do this. We have horrible water pressure in the kitchen sink! Is it just a matter of unscrewing the end of the faucet and removing something?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

wicandthing said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > 7. Remove flow restrictors from faucets and shower head
> ...


Yep, that's it.

Randy


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

All these previous suggestions can wait.









Take it out a few times before you install the power jack - that way you'll appreciate the jack a whole lot more.

I'd say the first two things should be one of the several methods available to keep the doors and drawers from opening while in transit. The second is covers for the floor vents.

Also , not necessarily a mod, but get some sort of indoor/outdoor carpet to but outside, it really keeps down on the amount of dirt that gets tracked ito the TT.

and finally, Beer - is that a mod?

Enjoy, regards, Glenn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would say 
1 Max air vent covers
2 Quickie Flush
3 Power Jack
4 The easiest one label your light switches

Don


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> He said BASIC mods! Not mods that require dropping the underbelly, welding on a hitch, or replacing a perfectly good manual jack. You advanced modification masters are in a league of your own.
> 
> TRUE Basic Mods:
> 
> ...


I'm kinda with CRO on this one guys. I understand the need for tinkerers to tinker. But, you can tinker with anything. The real reason for mods is to set your rig up the way you want it set up so you can camp or tow the way you want to. Not just to spend money or do what others do.
Who can't testify to this:

The long anticipated day has finally arrived. The alarm goes off and you get out of bed. It's before dawn. Maybe you decide to let the wife sleep for a few more moments while you get the coffee started. Then you get the wife and the kids up and get 'em out the door. Get the kids buckled in the truck and then do a quick walk around the rig. Then tell the wife to get out of her seat and go to the driver seat to hit the brakes and signals once again even thought you did it already last night. Then on the way back to the cab you look at the hitch and just have to check that the dealybobber is still securely under the ball so the trailer doesn't decide to escape somewhere between Podunque and nowhere. Then you slide into the drivers seat put it in 3rd and hit tow/haul with your thumb and you are gone. You finally arrive at your campground and get the rig into it's spot. You level it and unhook. The jacks are down and the hookups are hooked up. The firewood is set just so, near the fire ring. You sink your axe into a log for that extra manly effect. Your camp is now set up just the way you like it and it's time for that moment of moments. The awning is up. The carpet is down. You crack a couple of cold ones and plop your butts into your favorite chairs. You reach over and take your wifes hand and survey the scene. The trees are green. The birds are singing. The kids are laughing as they chase each other up those big boulders. Tell me friends, at that moment who of us are not the KINGS OF THE WORLD?

That is what mods should be about.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> I'm kinda with CRO on this one guys. I understand the need for tinkerers to tinker. But, you can tinker with anything. The real reason for mods is to set your rig up the way you want it set up so you can camp or tow the way you want to. Not just to spend money or do what others do.
> Who can't testify to this:
> 
> The long anticipated day has finally arrived. The alarm goes off and you get out of bed. It's before dawn. Maybe you decide to let the wife sleep for a few more moments while you get the coffee started. Then you get the wife and the kids up and get 'em out the door. Get the kids buckled in the truck and then do a quick walk around the rig. Then tell the wife to get out of her seat and go to the driver seat to hit the brakes and signals once again even thought you did it already last night. Then on the way back to the cab you look at the hitch and just have to check that the dealybobber is still securely under the ball so the trailer doesn't decide to escape somewhere between Podunque and nowhere. Then you slide into the drivers seat put it in 3rd and hit tow/haul with your thumb and you are gone. You finally arrive at your campground and get the rig into it's spot. You level it and unhook. The jacks are down and the hookups are hooked up. The firewood is set just so, near the fire ring. You sink your axe into a log for that extra manly effect. Your camp is now set up just the way you like it and it's time for that moment of moments. The awning is up. The carpet is down. You crack a couple of cold ones and plop your butts into your favorite chairs. You reach over and take your wifes hand and survey the scene. The trees are green. The birds are singing. The kids are laughing as they chase each other up those big boulders. Tell me friends, at that moment who of us are not the KINGS OF THE WORLD?
> ...


You use yours.........................................to camp????????









Hard to remember all the mods I've done so far







, from flipped axles to new grey and black tank plumbing, I've done 'em all. What the others have said are great ones to start with.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

1) Don't leave the lot without having the DEALER install the Quickie Flush.

2) Get a few ceder shakes and then snap them into 1" strips. Use these under the drawers when traveling to avoid the unavoidable drawer swinging open.

3) Labels for the lights. It will take you a while to figure out the secret switch and what it really does (should we tell him)

4) Hitch Lock for the trailer, if you tend to take your TV away from camp.

5) Tell the dealer to swap the 12v battery for 2 6v's (if you can pull this off...you rock!!)

6) Get a BIG beer cooler and enjoy you new Outback'n life...WhoooHoooo


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

AMEN to that John
Couldn't have said it any better

Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

My personal favorite is the KING BED mod to the rear slide!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*QUICKIE-FLUSH!*
*Before you ever use the trailer.*
(Please don't ask me to explain why!







)

All of the suggestions that have been made here are valid, however they can wait until you decide you need them.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> First -- Power Jack
> 
> Second -- Power Jack
> 
> ...


Just got my Atwood 3500 HD today. Tomorrow-install!!

Rayman


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> First -- Power Jack
> 
> Second -- Power Jack
> 
> ...


Just got my Atwood 3500 HD today. Tomorrow-install!!

Rayman


----------



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

How about the Flush King found at Camping World...is that as good as the quickie flush or better?


----------



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

I can hardly wait until I get home to start using my new 28RSDS. I will take it on a short weekend camping trip and then decide what mods I need.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I haven't seen rain gutter extensions yet, a must if you don't want black streaks.

Don't ask me how I know









Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rallsfam said:


> I can hardly wait until I get home to start using my new 28RSDS. I will take it on a short weekend camping trip and then decide what mods I need.
> [snapback]88822[/snapback]​


I'd think you'd just want to get HOME from Iraq. Camping is great, but being with family and friends what it's all about. (guess that's why camping is soo fun)


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Ah yes...rain gutter extensions. I did that, too. 2 minutes work and no black streaks.

Randy


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

And4togo said:


> I would suggest Bed rails for the top bunks if your going to have kids sleeping on top bunks. My son fell off at about 4:30am in Yellowstone and fractured his arm, not something you want to happen...
> Rob
> [snapback]88762[/snapback]​


We use the cutting board from the camp kitchen.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

1. Get rid of the clunky metal blinds at bed windows. Get curtains or shades.

2. Power jack

3. Maxair vents

4. Memory foam

5. Patio rug & carpet step covers. Helps keep dirt outside.

6. Two really comfortable folding lounge chairs

Have fun!
Fred


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

[/quote]

The long anticipated day has finally arrived. The alarm goes off and you get out of bed. It's before dawn. Maybe you decide to let the wife sleep for a few more moments while you get the coffee started. Then you get the wife and the kids up and get 'em out the door. Get the kids buckled in the truck and then do a quick walk around the rig. Then tell the wife to get out of her seat and go to the driver seat to hit the brakes and signals once again even thought you did it already last night. Then on the way back to the cab you look at the hitch and just have to check that the dealybobber is still securely under the ball so the trailer doesn't decide to escape somewhere between Podunque and nowhere. Then you slide into the drivers seat put it in 3rd and hit tow/haul with your thumb and you are gone. You finally arrive at your campground and get the rig into it's spot. You level it and unhook. The jacks are down and the hookups are hooked up. The firewood is set just so, near the fire ring. You sink your axe into a log for that extra manly effect. Your camp is now set up just the way you like it and it's time for that moment of moments. The awning is up. The carpet is down. You crack a couple of cold ones and plop your butts into your favorite chairs. You reach over and take your wifes hand and survey the scene. The trees are green. The birds are singing. The kids are laughing as they chase each other up those big boulders. Tell me friends, at that moment who of us are not the KINGS OF THE WORLD?

That is what mods should be about.
[snapback]88803[/snapback]​[/quote]

*This says it all! Could not have been put any better.
















Except put the memory foam on the bed first you won't regret it!









Congratulations!!!
Linda*


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Mods are about customizing to meet your specific needs or wants. There's a lot of great ideas on this site and they suit many people but at the end of the day it's your camper and you just need to use it to find out what you need to get the most from your purchase. Some mods are more for people who dry camp. For me that's in a town that doesn't serve liquor.







Others apply to people that only camp in full hookups. I promise you it will take a few trips before you decide what's important to you. Then you can plan your mods and put to full use the experts on this great forum. My first camping trip was less than 30 miles from home. In a long weekend of camping we had a list that made us more prepared for the next trip. Then the mods began.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

And4togo said:


> I would suggest Bed rails for the top bunks if your going to have kids sleeping on top bunks. My son fell off at about 4:30am in Yellowstone and fractured his arm, not something you want to happen...
> Rob
> [snapback]88762[/snapback]​










That's a bit of a puzzlement, Rob. Regular, meant for the house type bunk beds are required be law to be equipped with rails, or effective guards of some sort. Different rules apply to RV's I guess.

Hope your boy has made a full recovery with no lasting effects. What was his age at the time?

Slug


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Actually, I was thinking that if someone could come up with a way to install the keg with the tap sticking out of the side and maybe even have an Outback handle on the tap, then you could just forget all the stuff I said before.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> 5. Outbackers.com vinyl stickers
> 
> Now those are basic mods.
> 
> Randy


Where do you get these stickers?


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes he is fine, and did really well after a trip to Cody Wy. He still had a blast, and no there aren't rails on a new trailer I know there are afew people on this site who have put rails,or some kind of protection up
Rob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

RizFam said:


> > 5.Â Outbackers.com vinyl stickers
> >
> > Now those are basic mods.
> >
> ...


6Pack made those, he is hoping to take new orders in April sometime.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> QUOTE(RizFam @ Mar 9 2006, 09:48 AM)
> QUOTE
> 5. Outbackers.com vinyl stickers
> 
> ...


Thanks John!








I will definitely want one


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> > QUOTE(RizFam @ Mar 9 2006, 09:48 AM)
> > QUOTE
> > 5. Outbackers.com vinyl stickers
> >
> ...


Only takes 3 Outbackers.com memembers to install 2 sets of them.









They are really nice and not really that hard to install, but when you have three engineers, all with their idea of the perfect way to install them, things tend to slow down a bit.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> They are really nice and not really that hard to install, but when you have three engineers, all with their idea of the perfect way to install them, things tend to slow down a bit.


Tell me about it my DH is a engineer









Riz
(Tami)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey! I resemble that remark!









You gotta admit, Jim... You would not have had the chance to consume nearly as much beer during the process, if you were working solo!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks so much for all the suggestions. Must be a great topic with 3 pages of responses!

I know I'll make mods to "personalize" our Outback, but I was curious to hear about some perceived "must do" mods.

Thanks again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not a "mod" but don't forget to pick up a box of disposable gloves for when you empty the black & grey tanks....


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

My o6' 23RS came with rain gutter extensions. Today it hailed, and rained pretty bad. All the while trying to setup the hitch. The rain gutter extensions worked really great.


----------

